# DTG shops in Atlanta, GA?



## psole718 (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of any shops that print digital to garment in the Atlanta area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would call the guys at Southeast Sewing (www.sewingmachine.com). They are the Brother distributor in Atlanta and I am sure that they have a customer in ATL that could help you out.


----------



## psole718 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info... I'll do that.


----------



## ohbrother (Jan 30, 2007)

The folks at Southeast Sewing can definitely help you out if you are looking to buy a machine or need parts or accessories.


----------



## kbowfinger (May 13, 2008)

psole718 said:


> Thanks for the info... I'll do that.


I am looking for DTG shops in atlanta too, did you ever find any?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

I am located in NW GA; I-20 west. Can do extended gamut prints onto light fabrics. NO WHITE INK. PM me.


----------

